# Costume for 2010



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone else thought about this year's costume, or toying with a few ideas?


----------



## Dead Things

I'm going to build a stalkaround costume a la Gore Galore's Freakenstien. I want it to be in the yard as a static prop and then Halloween night I will put it on and hopefully scare the Oh Henry's out of the TOT's. For our party, I'm going to be a devil and my wife will be an angel (because she is one)


----------



## joker

I have most of next years figured out and already purchased the mask and straitjacket.

SPFX Clown mask









For my costume I'm wanting to wear clown shoes, clown pants and a distressed and dirty/bloody straitjacket.

Found some flourescent green converse style clown shoes and am thinking about just getting some orange scrub pants to wear with it.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I am thinking about doing a demented doll type thing.  Not sure yet, but I'm really strating to get jazzed about the idea!


----------



## Sananeko

I might not change my outfits since I want to make props this year. If I do I think I might do a goth doll or remake my slient beauty look. I want to add more glitter to it cause the eyes need work. I do want to update the cat look with some new claws but til the anvil comes I'm sol on that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not sure yet, depends on whether or not I get to have a party this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I think this year I'm going to be a mermaid... and Mr. W King Neptune.


----------



## Joiseygal

Since I want to do a zombie and a clown theme this year I think I will go as a Zombie Clown. If I work at the Haunted Hotel this year than I could use it for that also.


----------



## The Archivist

I was thinking of a cemetery caretaker or something similar to tie in with my haunt for this year. That reminds me, I need to start groundbreaking soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ms. Wicked said:


> I think this year I'm going to be a mermaid... and Mr. W King Neptune.


Hard to walk that way, no?

Zombie for me again.


----------



## morbidmike

I usually dont dress up...but I think I might this year I read about all the fun you guys have and I want some fun


----------



## fick209

as of right now, pretty sure I am going the zombie route this year


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

I retired the warewolf costume after last halloween so 2010 will bring the yet to be named dirty creepy clown with full tatoo sleves, metal tipped gloves, kneepads, and steel toed boots. Oh, and he may just chase you down the street on his orange checkered unicycle.


----------



## scareme

My theme is going to be overrun with spiders. I'm probably going to be a spider victim. But I'm also the one who handles the little kids who are too scared to come up, so I don't want to be too scarey for them. Maybe I'll just tell them I'm a cloud.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Archivist said:


> I was thinking of a cemetery caretaker or something similar to tie in with my haunt for this year. That reminds me, I need to start groundbreaking soon.


oh, I like that


----------



## Haunted Bayou

scareme said:


> maybe i'll just tell them i'm a cloud.


roflmao!


----------



## nixie

I usually just piece together my Bellydance costuming and go as a gypsy. Last year I was a dead gypy, but my costume didn't come together the way I would have liked due to time constraints, so I may just improve on that one. My son wants to be a (classic) vampire, so if he sticks with that I may be a vampire victim. I'm really exited about my costume plans for the baby, she will be a harlequin doll. Hubby was Edward Scissorhands last year, I'd like to see him stick with that one again (it was kinda hot...) And heaven only knows what my oldest daughter will come up with. Whatever it is, I'm sure it will involve a cloak... 

Excuse the rambling, sort of thinking as I go.


----------



## joker

Dungeon Keeper said:


> I retired the warewolf costume after last halloween so 2010 will bring the yet to be named dirty creepy clown with full tatoo sleves, *metal tipped gloves, kneepads, and steel toed boots*. Oh, and he may just chase you down the street on his orange checkered unicycle.


Sounds like gear for sliding!!


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

joker said:


> Sounds like gear for sliding!!


I do slide a little:devil: But since I am in the backyard most of the time, you don't get the full effect unless I chase them out into the front on the driveway. 
The metal tipped fingers are something that every haunt should have on a couple of actors. They give a foreboding sound when clacking against each other as victims aproach, and give a big bang when slapped against a wall.


----------



## scareme

Dungeon Keeper said:


> I do slide a little:devil: But since I am in the backyard most of the time, you don't get the full effect unless I chase them out into the front on the driveway.
> The metal tipped fingers are something that every haunt should have on a couple of actors. They give a foreboding sound when clacking against each other as victims aproach, and give a big bang when slapped against a wall.


Do they sell gloves with metal tipped fingers? Is so, where?


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

scareme said:


> Do they sell gloves with metal tipped fingers? Is so, where?


Yes there are a couple of places on the web, but in my oppinion they are way overpriced. I made mine out of a pair of pair of heavy duty gardening gloves I found on clearance for $10 and 90 degree conduit adapters with the tabs ground off attached with JB Weld. $35 for a set of gloves with a better fit than ones I've found online at over $100. (they were using leather welding gloves)


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

Here's alink to a site that sells finger tip sets and gloves. It looks like thier prices have come down a bit lately.

http://http://www.slidergearonline.com/index.html

Here are the 90 degree squeeze conduit adapter that they are made out of. Take off the 2 screws and the top piece comes out and you just grind off the two tabs that hold the screws and one on the tip that goes in the hole at the front. It is shaped perfect to cover teh fingertips. For more dexterity you can grind off some of the back, so it doesnt go past your first joint allowing you to fully bend your finger. They come in several different sizes and are about $1.50 each at Lowes or Home Depot.









I tried attaching with Liquid Nails, but that didn't last long, the tips fell off within an hour or two. JB Weld, a two part epoxy, held great with no signs of peeling off after 3 nights of haunting.


----------



## debbie5

I keep trying to convince either My Man or my dad to be Mermaid Man (my Dad has the exact correct hair) as I want to make the costume. The won't do it! Wahhhhh....


----------



## debbie5

Metal tipped gloves= why cant u just sew bolts to a pair of gloves or hott glue washers on?? (LOl.. Im so cheap)>


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

debbie5 said:


> Metal tipped gloves= why cant u just sew bolts to a pair of gloves or hott glue washers on?? (LOl.. Im so cheap)>


You could use small washers, but you would need something stronger than hot glue or they would fall off real quick with the fabrick flexing.
The advantage to the curved tips is you get great sound at any angle your hand hits, with washers you would have to be bery mindfull of how you make contact. Another thing is that with the curved tips you can rub your thumb across your fingertips and make a menacing clacking sound, with washers the corners would catch.

With all that said, it wouldn't be a bad idea to put washers on a set of old gloves to play around with and get a feel if you think it would add to your haunt before you invest more time and money in a set.


----------



## operatingnurse

I am going to be the Grave Digger in my cemetery.


----------



## kprimm

Zombie for me this year also. I am doing a theme for our annual halloween camping trip, then using the zombie for my halloween party, he will then be turned into my new pneumatic zombie prop.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I just got this in the mail today:









Amazon.com: Special Makeup Effects for Stage and Screen: Making and Applying Prosthetics (9780240809960): Todd Debreceni: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51mcBZf68ML

It's so dense with info and detail its gonna take a couple months to read, but I want to make an appliance for myself or one of my haunters this year. Wish me luck.

Still not sure what I want to be though. Leaning toward the alligator man or dog faced boy (sideshow freaks). Maybe something with a parasitic twin. mmm tasty!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about an alligator man with a dog faced boy parasitic twin? Lol


----------



## debbie5

Go to WalMart after midnight any day & hire haunt actors from amongst the shoppers. No prosthetics needed. Trust me.


----------



## Hauntlord

Have been thinking of adding more detail to my Butcher character.......:xbones:


----------



## Zombies R Us

Joiseygal said:


> Since I want to do a zombie and a clown theme this year I think I will go as a Zombie Clown. If I work at the Haunted Hotel this year than I could use it for that also.


What about the zombie clown from the movie Zombieland?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

I'll be my Undertaker character tending to the victims that are unfortunate enough to attend my Halloween party at Moonlit Hill Mortuary and Cemetery!


----------



## nixie

I am going to be the Mad Hatter, but with a gypsy/street performer twist. It will be a fun one to make, I hope it all comes together. My baby girl is going to be a harlequin doll, my 6yr old son is thinking about being an evil mime, my oldest daughter is going to be the Queen of Hearts and carry Alice's severed head around by the hair. Hubby doesn't get into the costume thing, which bums me out.


----------



## weeatpoison

I think I am going to go as a plague doctor. I've got to make the mask and get maybe some boots, but other than that pretty simple costume! I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## graveyard

I am in the midst of this decision now too. Several of our party guests already have their costumes and I am stumped.

Thoughts include:
Creepy Doll - kinda leaning towards this one now.
Medusa
Mummy
Mime (but not talking as the hostess could pose a problem)
I like the American Gothic images and could do that as the graveyard keepers.

I don't want to have props in my hands so I am free to mingle and serve guests.


----------



## mousee23

weeatpoison said:


> I think I am going to go as a plague doctor. I've got to make the mask and get maybe some boots, but other than that pretty simple costume! I'm pretty excited about it!


You mean the ones with the pointy noses that they would put herbs in to protect them from the germs? How coooool


----------



## Lunatic

I'm going to be one scary bastard...myself!


----------



## Aelwyn

I was going to go for Medusa, but can't find small rubber snakes to make a crown/hair out of. ARGH!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm going to be a mad hatter but with a feminine twist. I've got a nice blue and black corset with sleves, a black skirt and i'm in the process of making an apron, i want to find a hat but nothing at good will works. If i don't find one then i won't worry about it.


----------



## GothicCandle

im gonna be a vampire. i bought a wig and some blood, i just need some fangs, and ill wear black pants and a fancy top.


----------



## halstead

I'm going as a one eyed one horned flying purple people eater. A scary,demented,alien,gory version. Hope to get some scares.


----------



## smoke624

I love rocking the clowns, my avatar is the big stupid clown mask from scary fx last year


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm being a plague doctor. Just need to get the stuff, but that's what pfd's are for.


----------

